# غرف الأشعة X- Ray



## أبوالوليد (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخواني اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع..

انا اعمل في مشروع مستشفى واجهتني مشكلة بسيطة وهي طريقة تركيب الواح الرصاص على 
الحوائط الجبسية ..هناك بعض الطرق المعمول بها في مشاريع المستشفيات الأخرى ولكني لم 
تعجبني..لأن صفائح الرصاص سوف تكون بين لوحين من الجبس فلوح الجبس الأول سوف يثبت بالقوائم بواسطة البراغي كالمعتاد .. ولكن كيف نثبت الرصاص ولوح الجبس الثاني ؟
:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: 
ما أحتاج اليه هي بعض المراجع أو الكتب او المواقع الالكترونية لمعرفة تفاصيل عن ذلك

ودمتم سالمين...​


----------



## sadoboza (12 فبراير 2007)

*sadoboza************

ابو وليد 
لابد ان يراعى شيئين اثناء التنفيذ 
- اولا يتم عمل القوائم الخاصه بلوح الجبس الرئيسى وقد تكون studs وبعد التبيت يتم عمل قوائم موازيه للوح الرصاص لتحميله وتثبيته منفصل متصل لزوم اعمال الصيانه والتغيير لأن الأمر مكلف جدا اثناء الصيانه واعادة التركيب لذا يتم التثبيت وفى نفس الوقت يتم الفصل المتصل لضمان عدم خروج الأشعه من الغرفه ويوجد نوع من البياض كما نسميه فى مصر او يسمى فى السعوديه تلييس او فى الكويت مساح هذا النوع يسمى بياض الباريوم يغنى تماما عن الواح الجبس الداخليه والخارجيه ولكن يستعمل طابوق اسمنتى على ان يكون لوح الرصاص بينهم 
اتمنى لك التوفيق وعموما هذا النوع من الأنشاء ستجده فى موسوعة التشييد والبناء للدكتور المصرى المغترب فى امريكا عباس حيدر
لك منى وافر التقديرودعاء بالتوفيق ​م / صلاح التميمى


----------



## aadesign (14 فبراير 2007)

يا هلا ابو الوليد
عادة لا نحتاج ان نثبت لوح الرصاص بين لوحين من الجبسمبورد , وبتم تثبيت رقائق الرصاص ذات السماكة المطلوبة وحسب الارتفاعات المطلوبة على القوائم المعدنية او الخشبية مباشرة ,ثم يتم تثبيت لوح الجبسمبورد فوقها مباشرة .
وفي بعض الحالات نحتاج الى تثبيت بعض اجهزة الاشعة على الجدار المراد حمايته وفي هذه الحالة نثبت ا لواح من البلايود سماكة 18 ملم بين القوائم المعدنية او الخشبية ثم نقوم بتثبيت رقائق الرصاص ثم الواح الجبسمبورد .
ارفقت لك بعض التفاصيل على بشكل بي دي اف ولم استطع ارفاق ملف اتوكاد مضغوط ويمكن ان ارسله لك على البريد الالكتروني الخاص 
" انتبه لمسألة سماكة رقائق الرصاص المطلوبة والارتفاعات المطلوبة فهي تختلف حسب الاستخدام والمكان".


----------



## أبوالوليد (19 فبراير 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بالأعضاء الكرام..

- م.صلاح شكرا جزيلا وسوف اطرح الفكرة على مديري مع ان حوائط الجبس قد عملت..

- الأخ aadesign لك جزيل الشكر الرسومات واضحة جدا..

يعني بالعربي انتم كفيتم ووفيتم

ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## أبوالوليد (20 فبراير 2007)

الأخوة الأعضاء..السلام عليكم

كنت اتوقع مشاركات واقتراحات اكثر من هذا..
انا لا اقلل من شأن المشاركتين السابقتين أبدا..ولكن كنت اتوقع الكثير ...عموما
اتمنى من المهندس صلاح ان يرفق بعض الرسومات لتتضح الصورة (إن أمكن)
واتمنى من بقية المهندسين المشاركة في الموضوع ولو بموقع أو تفصيلة أو مجرد شرح
واشكركم جميعا.. 

ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## hamza tunisiano (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أنا أعمل في مجال الديكور أرجو من حضراتكم تمكيني من معلومات عن كيفية ترصيص غرف الأشعة كاملةو السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_mb (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*توريد وتركيب قواطع الرصاص لغرف الأشعة*

اشكركم أخوتي على هذا الموضوع
انا بحاجة الى فريق لتركيب هذا العزل الرصاصي لمشروع مستشفى في جدة

فهل يمكن أن تدلوني على مصدر هذه المواد وعلى فريق لتركيبها حسب المواصفات المطلوبة للمستشفيات

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## sayedelgomail (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز يمكنك الاتصال ب م/سيد جوال رقم 0595803505 بجدة 
سوف يقوم بمساعدك في هذا الموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## asemfaysal (4 أبريل 2013)

مؤسسة العاصم المتحدة التجارية 

متخصصون في ترصيص جميع غرف الأشعة ( بانوراما - فلوروسكوبي - أشعة مقطعية - أشعة سينية - هشاشة العظام - ماموغرافي)
جميع أعمال البنية التحتية وأعمال ما قبل التركيب لجميع الأجهزة الطبية 
تجهيز مستوصفات ومجمعات طبية كاملة بالإضافة إلى تجهيز المستفيات - تسليم مفتاح
توريد وتركيب هاندير وستاير طبية وأجهزة طبية جديدة ومستعملة أيا كان نوع الجهاز 
تجهيز معامل ومختبرات طبية وتعليمية ( بنشات ) بأرقى المواصفات 

المدير العام 
عاصم فيصل 0542355285​


----------



## asemfaysal (4 أبريل 2013)

*رد: توريد وتركيب قواطع الرصاص لغرف الأشعة*

أخي الكريم 

نحن مؤسسة العاصم المتحدة التجارية متخصصون بهذا المجال 0542355285


----------



## فاروق عوينه (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: توريد وتركيب قواطع الرصاص لغرف الأشعة*

مطلوب ابعاد غرفة الاشعه قبل الترصيص


----------



## mohmimare (25 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
قسم الاشعه في المشافي ::-​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48339.html


----------

